# Jackson Mississippi Bottle Show



## BMac (Dec 28, 2010)

2011 Mississippi bottle show


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 28, 2010)

My daughter goes to college down there.  Maybe I can talk her into dropping in.  she could take her phone and email me pictures of bottles!!


----------



## BMac (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a huge show, she would enjoy it. What college does she attend?


----------



## fishnuts (Dec 31, 2010)

If you are going to this *Jackson*, MS show...

*PLEASE STOP BY MY TABLE and introduce yourself.*
 I will bring painted label and embossed soda bottles.
 If you let me know your wants...maybe I can help, lmk.
 I'm certainly interested in a Big Hit embossed, Sunflower Orange and other Southern acls.


----------



## BMac (Jan 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 20, 2011)

> What college does she attend?


 She attends Belhaven University.  Graduates this April!!!
 I may see if she wants to run by there.  She has no idea what to look for and is a penniless student.  Maybe she could just go by each table and ask if they have any veterinary medicines.. Then she could call me.  Problem is she never has any extra money...poor college student you know.


----------

